# LATE arrival puts pigeon brothers in jeopardy!!!



## gldpjy2 (Jul 9, 2007)

I have good news & disturbing news.....

I just wanted to say that I found a caring home for my 2 pigeon brothers. I was relieved to know that the climate their would be great for them to go to. They would receive great care. So what is so disturbing??? The US post office has let my husband & I down miserably! I am NOT happy about this at all. And I fear for the lives of these 2 beautiful brothers! I sent them in a pigeon carrier that I got from a well known website. It was mailed to me. It was a good carrier. I waited until the temps here had cooled down enough that I felt the time was right. I took them into our local post office on a Tuesday and asked to have them sent at the quickest delivery possible. I was given a guaranteed time of Thursday at 3:00! Wow that wasn't too EXPRESS to me, but I agreed while thinking maybe it would arrive earlier than that. Well, here it is almost 12:00 FRIDAY and the pigeon brothers have not yet arrived at the new home yet!!! This is NOT good! Will they survive? What took so long?? Okay, so yes I should receive a refund for the fact that the deadline was not met, but what good does that do for the brothers that are dying of thirst or hungry?? As you can see, I am sick with fear for them! I gave the US postal $29.75 to send them at a guaranteed time. I know they were only pigeons to them, but they are precious to us! What do I do if they are not alive when they finally arrive there?? My husband & I will be sick! Sorry, I needed to say something! Maybe I shouldn't have sent them??? 
gldpjy2


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Have you heard anything else? were the birds insured? Get on the horn, march down to that post office and tell them there were live animals in that carrier and they need to get on the horn and find them immediately. Talk to the Post office manager and see if they won't get on the phone to the other manager. I know it's little comfort if the birds are in terrible shape when they arrive, but they should be able to pinpoint where the birds are. That's why you sent them express or whatever it was. They need to refund your money I would think (but I've never read the fine print on that one). I certainly hope that they are okay. Has their new owner been home and checked their mailbox for any notifications.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Go to the post office and give them a piece of your mind that always helps me! But you shouldn't worry unless they got on un-climate controlled plane or vehicle and bird can last over a week without food and 4 days without water barley, as long as it is not hot heat will kill the birds one thing usps is good about is cooling the live contents of there mail they like to take alot of pride in it and i hope your birds are just fine.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Have you heard anything else? were the birds insured? Get on the horn, march down to that post office and tell them there were live animals in that carrier and they need to get on the horn and find them immediately. Talk to the Post office manager and see if they won't get on the phone to the other manager. I know it's little comfort if the birds are in terrible shape when they arrive, but they should be able to pinpoint where the birds are. That's why you sent them express or whatever it was. They need to refund your money I would think (but I've never read the fine print on that one). I certainly hope that they are okay. Has their new owner been home and checked their mailbox for any notifications.


I agree.
TYpically, live animals are not delivered to a mailbox. The receiver is called and asked to pick them up. That might not have been possible if phone number was not supplied.
You should be able to track their where abouts with the tracking number on your receit from the Post Office but this is Friday and you need to get on the phone and demand that the birds are found NOW. Don't take no for an answer. DO it immeadiately. Call the receiver of the birds and have them do the same on their end. You don't have time to spare.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What terrible news, and I really hope by now they've arrived. I had this problem to a smaller extent when Teebo shipped birds to me from NY (to CA). There was a hold-up at the NY airport, which no one told us about, and when the birds didn't arrive when expected I went to my post office and literally sat there (loudly but calmly) until I got the manager to call around to every stop along the way until he located them. It wasn't easy and he wasn't happy about it but he did it and we found them; they arrived in the next town over, the next day, and I went to pick them up. If you haven't already, go to your post office and demand that they track the birds (nicely works best but you may need to be firm as many don't think pigeons are anything special ). Have the people on the receiving end go to their post office and begin tracking from that end. Good luck and I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers!! Let us know asap when you find out they're okay.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Please call the receiving post office and make sure that the birds are still okay. They should be able to do that. You are running out of time if the post office is in the eastern time zone. If need be go to your local post office and make some additional waves. I don't think the birds will last another day without some kind of care. It's critical that these birds get attention now. I hope the receiptiant has gone down to pick them up or whatever the arrangements were.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Any news?
This just makes me crazy and I am about beside myself with worry for these two. If the birds are at the distrabution center, the receiver should be able to get them tonight as they are open 24 hours.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Do we know where these birds were going??? This is awful. I know how she feels.............if the birds are at the PO in the destination city, they should be able to pick the birds up any time. Call the damn police if you have too......but I think someone is in the PO just about all hours............


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Everyone, PLEASE say a prayer that these birds are alive.

Leave another message for the person receiving the birds. Tell them to get to that Post Office no matter the time.
If it's closed, they should bang on the door until the security guard checks it out.
They have to do whatever is necessary to save those birds.

Phyll


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow that is really a shame, but who knows they may still be alive. Best of luck and please keep us updated no matter the outcome.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I hope and pray the brothers are safe and sound where they are now! 
Not that it will make you feel any better since they didn't arrive as promised bring your receipt to the post office and demand a refund. If a guaranteed express package doesn't reach it's destination at the promised time you are due a FULL refund. 
Please let us know as soon as you receive any news on your precious pidgie brothers.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Any new information. This one kept me up last night.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Has anyone heard anything about this situation today?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I hope your birds arrive safely and that you will keep us updated asap
w/new information. We do tend to get involved in the threads here and
like to know that things turn out well.

Some reminders on shipping. Always ship on a 5 day week (no holidays)
and bring to PO first thing Monday a.m. 

Hydrate birds before shipping, many put dry food in the bottom of shipping
box.

Make sure the recieving party has the tracking number.

Both parties remain active in the progress of the transport through calls
to the Post Office.

Place number on the outside of the box for the receiving party w/a note
to call anytime for pick up.

Make sure the receiving PO knows that you are expecting a live bird
in transport.

Be ready to drop what you are doing to go collect the bird. They will not
leave it on a doorstep if no one is home.

I know of birds that have survived a 4 day trip, I hope your recieving folks
are being active participants. If the hours of the PO that is recieving the
birds are now officially closed, and your adopters haven't yet recieved the
birds, they need to physically go to the PO and pound on the door until
someone answers their questions.

Monday is quite a ways off for these birds.

fp


----------



## tipper (Feb 4, 2005)

I keep checking, hoping for an update. Maybe the OP doesn't have access to a computer on the weekend? If pounding on the door of the PO doesn't work I'd contact police and SPCA as well.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

tipper said:


> I keep checking, hoping for an update. Maybe the OP doesn't have access to a computer on the weekend? If pounding on the door of the PO doesn't work I'd contact police and SPCA as well.


Were we ever told if the birds were mailed to someone that is a member here?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

tipper said:


> I keep checking, hoping for an update. Maybe the OP doesn't have access to a computer on the weekend? If pounding on the door of the PO doesn't work I'd contact police and SPCA as well.


Good point. Whatever gets them to open the door and be responsive. Animal
Control through the police station is also a way to go. They will respond to
trapped animal calls, etc. to ensure an animal/bird doesn't suffer/die.

fp


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Ok everyone, I called gldpjy2 and the two brothers are at their new home safe and sound and doing well. Gldpjy2 asked me if I could post for her to let everyone know. When I read this thread my heart was in my throat and I was in tears. Everyone can start breathing again.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks MaryAnn, for letting us know the good news. Guess we can all take
a deep breath now.

fp


----------



## tipper (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh thank goodness. I just couldn't get those two poor boys out of my mind.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

THANK YOU for the update.

Reti


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

> Thanks MaryAnn, for letting us know the good news. Guess we can all take
> a deep breath now.
> 
> fp


Fp, Your welcome. Yes we can .

Tipper, These two little guys and what they through because of the PO.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Reti, Your welcome.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks be to God!
Just got home after being out for many hours, worrying about these pigeons. This is the first thread I checked. I'm so thankful they're okay.

Phyll


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Boy, we were all worried there!! Look at all the "aunts" and "uncles" these pidgie brothers have  
So glad to read they got in safely and are settling in. Whew!!


----------



## gldpjy2 (Jul 9, 2007)

*A update from gldpjy2 on pigeon brothers*

*Thanks for all your prayers, concerns, and help during this nerve racking time.*  I am so sorry that I didn't get a update on here sooner. I had a emergency in my home yesterday that demanded my utmost quick attention. Saturday I received a phone call from Mary Ann / littlestar and I appreciated her concern. I asked her if she would let everyone know that my baby pigeon brothers finally made it to California after 4 days of being in a blasted box! They were soooo happy to be out to *eat and drink*. The new owner had called right after he picked them up. I was soooo relieved to finally know that they were out of that box and into loving care. He sent me pictures this morning which I will share.  I am sorry that I left so many in suspense. I never meant to do that. I will send pictures in another post. I have to work on their size ect... Sincerely, gldpjy2


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

Seems as as tho the birds made in it fine shape,,, no worse for wear,, does look as tho they are chomping at the bit to get out of that little bitty cage they are in,, they don't belong in cages,, get them outta there ,, good grief...
I have been waiting patiently to respond here for a couple days,, to see how this all come to fruition...
I hope some of you will go back and re-read some of the posts... and just think about the damages that could have happened had you done what some proposed to do.. POUND ON THE DOORS,,, DEMAND A RESPONSE,, CALL THE COPS,, THE SPCA...
Good grief people,,, how many of you are a member of the clubs and have paid their dues to the organizations that have lobbied and put in months and months of work into what we have today?,, The ability to ship lives across the United States?
This is a priviledge folks,,,, and sometimes things don't always work to the benefit of the birds being shipped,,, but,,, these are real people doing the shipping,,,not robots...they mess up... 
I belong to about 15 different pigeon groups and 5 different forums,,, not one person on there would ever suggest what you all have suggested,,, you know why?,,, its not because they don't care about the birds,,, its because we have no alternative and we have to accept human error...
And,,, we all know there are folks who belong to extremist groups that work for the Post Office... They would like nothing better than to never see a live bird shipped across the US as we know it...
We have an unwritten agreement,,,, if things don't work out the way you hope,,, never,, ever complain,,, never ever ask for your money back,,,
Smile,,,always to your Post Office patron,, you need them on your side,,, get them all in a huff,,, and you will forever have that one individual fighting against you forever... and that does what??


My POV... think about it
Gary h.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Gary.
I'm thrilled the birds are ok. I spent a sleepless night worrying about them. It's just the way I am. I hate shipping birds. It makes me very nervous.
I would not change one single post I wrote in this thread.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Royaltypigeon said:


> .....
> ... think about it
> Gary h.


I did before I spoke. I understand your point of view. There is more than
one frame of reference to look at this from.

fp


----------



## gldpjy2 (Jul 9, 2007)

When I wrote my original post, I was feeling as a mother does for a child that is missing. My heart hurt inside because I sent them on a trip that seemed to be taking too long. I was not angry at the postal system itself. I felt as any mother does when their child is in danger somehow. I may have been a little over the top in my original post but only because I felt helpless, and fustrated not knowing WHERE they were and why it was taking so long. I am sorry if this was any misreading of the post. I just needed to have a way to release my concern and to request others to pray for them while they were on their trip. Negative comments were not requested for my post. I only wanted to have the community of pigeon care givers out there to pray for my babies. Thanks to the friends that showed their concern in caring ways. 
Sincerely, 
In final closure on 8/7/07 
gldpjy2


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

Charis said:


> Gary.
> I'm thrilled the birds are ok. I spent a sleepless night worrying about them. It's just the way I am. I hate shipping birds. It makes me very nervous.
> I would not change one single post I wrote in this thread.


 Charis,, I don't know a pigeon person,, man or woman who doesn't worry,,,thats just a part of having animals,, its in our blood,,, but,,, things happen,,, and things that are out of our control,,, we can't control everything,, as much as some would like us to be controlled and think the way they do,, and respond the way they do,, it just doesn't work that way,, we are all created differently,,, and,, most of us have to work on our character,, me included,, or should I say,, (especially myself)I could go totally off sometimes,, but,, is that the right thing to do? Absolutely not..
In this case,, we have to hope for the best,, thats all we can do,, and I do believe things work out and birds are taken care of to the best of there ability the majority of the time... 
But complaining like I saw on some of the posts,, (I don't keep track of who said what,, and I could care less who.) Could do much more damage than good in the long haul,,, Way to much work and money has been put into this privledge of shipping lives,, we can't just go off on the Postal service when things don't work out..
I'm glad these birds made it safely...
Gary H.


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

gldpjy2 said:


> When I wrote my original post, I was feeling as a mother does for a child that is missing. My heart hurt inside because I sent them on a trip that seemed to be taking too long. I was not angry at the postal system itself. I felt as any mother does when their child is in danger somehow. I may have been a little over the top in my original post but only because I felt helpless, and fustrated not knowing WHERE they were and why it was taking so long. I am sorry if this was any misreading of the post. I just needed to have a way to release my concern and to request others to pray for them while they were on their trip. Negative comments were not requested for my post. I only wanted to have the community of pigeon care givers out there to pray for my babies. Thanks to the friends that showed their concern in caring ways.
> Sincerely,
> In final closure on 8/7/07
> gldpjy2


 I fully understand,, and I also understand why you created a new thread,, You probably didn't condone the actions that some have proposed,, it should have been the moderaters that intervened,, they should know better,,they chose to let things get out of hand,,,
anyway,, I'm done
Gary H.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

With all due respect to you Gary, all who posted in this thread have a right to their opinion without being shamed.
We were left hanging for hours, wondering the outcome and it was difficult.
We had no way to contact gldpjy2 .
Had I not contacted little star who did know how to contact gldpjy2, we might still be waiting.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Royaltypigeon said:


> *Way to much* work and *money has been put into this privledge of shipping lives*,, we can't just go off on the Postal service when things don't work out..
> 
> Gary H.


Gary,
I'm a little confused with your statement. What are you referring to?

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Started not to..... ....but had to jump in here. I have pigeons. I ship pigeons. I get pigeons shipped. I've had good results and some that weren't the best. Thankfully,no birds were ever harmed or died because of the mistakes made. Having said that, I WILL go to the PO and get a refund every single time they screw up and don't feel bad about doing it. I realize they are human and I realize that they make mistakes, but making mistakes with a box of rocks and a box of living breathing animals is two different things. If you let them goof up and not have to answer for it, they'll stop being "careful" cause "they've got us over a barrel and they know it"........if they are willing to offer the service, then they need to do their part and when they don't, they need to answer for it. Period. If I thought a box of birds was sitting in the PO after 4 days in this heat and no one would answer the door?? you can bet your bottom dollar I'd do whatever I need to do to get those birds. I'm not saying break down the door, but if someone is banging on the PO door at midnight, they may be scared to answer, but if the police are there, they probably would open the door, no problem. So, don't tell me that people make mistakes and it's ok and nothing should be done about it. That's a load of crap. If you ship a box of books overnight and delivery is made a day late, you can go get a refund. But if a mistake is made with a box of live birds, we're supposed to say, "oh, that's ok, no harm was done" and forget about it? Please.................


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

Thats fine lovebirds,, 
You have the right to do as you please,, it is the American way is it not?
When was the last time you heard of there being a problem with shipping books?,, huh?,, how much lobbying,, and differing organizations has it took to get the ability to ship books?,, huh?
No comparison at all,, yeah,, you're entitled to your opinion,, and POV,, as am I,,, which POV is looking towards the future,,.
And do you think if not getting our birds on time in the manner that they were intended and paid for won't get the attention of those who can make changes?,, I beg to differ,,, BUT GOOD GRIEF<<< LISTEN>>>>
POUNDING ON THE DOORS<<< DEMANDING<< CALLING THE COPS,,, yeah,,, that'l work huh?
Gary H.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Royaltypigeon said:


> Thats fine lovebirds,,
> You have the right to do as you please,, it is the American way is it not?
> When was the last time you heard of there being a problem with shipping books?,, huh?,, how much lobbying,, and differing organizations has it took to get the ability to ship books?,, huh?
> No comparison at all,, yeah,, you're entitled to your opinion,, and POV,, as am I,,, which POV is looking towards the future,,.
> ...


Gary, you seem stuck on the phrases:

"POUNDING ON THE DOORS<<< DEMANDING<< CALLING THE COPS"

your caps I believe. Pulling this one up over and over makes me just want to
respond to these phrases only as they really aren't outrageous. The PO building that I go to is a large building and the 'normal' range,volume wise, of knocking really wouldn't be heard if someone was out in the middle of the floor or on the other side of a wall. So when someone expresses the need for more than the average knock w/the term pounding, it's not that far from what might be required to get attention. We had a member go to the PO after hours and pick up a bird so that it didn't have to stay in the PO after hours, and really, it wasn't far fetched or that big of a deal for the PO folks who were happy to oblige.

As for calling the cops, I did just that for a pigeon that was trapped somewhere, and the cops dutifully took the request and passed it along to 
the Animal Control folks who seemed happy to assist and free the bird. Another thing to consider is that if I were working the weekend and looked up to see your average person knocking on a door or window, I'd ignore them. If I look up and see a police officer knocking....no I won't be likely to ignore that. And once the door opened, an explanation of the visit would most
likely be greeted w/concern that the package be located in the facility and the bird passed over to the addressee. 

The demanding of a refund for a service that was not provided happens to
also be the "American Way". 

fp


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

Forget it,,, you know those words weren't mine,,, just quotes with out quoting the individuals...
Talking sense to you all is like talking to a brick wall,,,]
For get it already....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Back at ya.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Gary, I have one question for you have you ever worked for the Post Office?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Royaltypigeon said:


> Forget it,,, you know those words weren't mine,,, just quotes with out quoting the individuals...
> Talking sense to you all is like talking to a brick wall,,,]
> For get it already....


Gary, I know you were quoting others, but the phrases seemed to bother
you and I wanted to explain why they may not be as inflamatory as they
seem when taken out of context and capatalized. I wasn't trying to pretend
the words were yours.

I also understand that you are concerned that a service that was hard
earned might be lost because there is a problem. Making a problem go
away by removing the issue altogether is not uncommon "problem solving"
for 'Management Minds'.

Folks might get things off their chests here and actually treat the person
that they deal w/at the PO in a less than 'rabid' way, though.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

BTW, does anyone know why, no matter how many posts gldpjy2 seems to
make, the total number of posts in the right hand corner of her windows always
adds up to "1"??

Always a squab _Or....Forever Young_ 

fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Royaltypigeon said:


> I fully understand,, and I also understand why you created a new thread,, You probably didn't condone the actions that some have proposed
> 
> *it should have been the moderaters that intervened,, they should know better they chose to let things get out of hand*
> 
> Gary H.


With all due respect Gary, as one of the moderators, I don't feel this thead was getting out of hand. It may not have been going the way you wanted, but it wasn't getting out of hand. On the contrary, the members who participated were sharing their concerns & opinions.

For some reason you seem to be very protective of the PO. To the point of letting us know we shouldn't 'make waves' with them, even though a mistake may have happened while one of our birds were in their care. 

_*"Way to much* work and *money has been put into this privledge of shipping lives* we can't just go off on the Postal service when things don't work out"_

Could you maybe explain what you mean?  

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> BTW, does anyone know why, no matter how many posts gldpjy2 seems to
> make, the total number of posts in the right hand corner of her windows always adds up to "1"??
> 
> *Always a squab* _Or....*Forever Young*_
> ...


Don't know the answer to that one fp. I believe it has happened before & eventually the 'counter' gets back on track & the correct number shows up.  

There you go.  

Cindy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

AZWhitefeather said:


> With all due respect Gary, as one of the moderators, I don't feel this thead was getting out of hand. It may not have been going the way you wanted, but it wasn't getting out of hand. On the contrary, the members who participated were sharing their concerns & opinions.
> Cindy


I'm a moderator as well, and I just wanted to say I agree with Cindy.

I did not think the thread was outrageous or getting out of hand. The original post that started the thread, I felt, was just a member venting and sharing her frustration and worry.

And the suggestions that followed were not really out of line....In the past, I've worked customer service for trucking companies and believe me, I've experienced much more outrageous behavior over late packages containing inanimate objects than the options outlined here.

I'd have to trust that if any of our members chose to use some of the suggestions offered, they would have done so in a dignified, courteous manner while still conveying the urgency of the situation.

Linda


----------



## gldpjy2 (Jul 9, 2007)

*My Final Post on this Thread*

I appreciate the circle of friends. I had thought it would be better to bail out of this site. But because of the advise of a friend & fellow pigeon care giver, I will not bail. I guess I gave a bored person something to debate about. And seeing that I am not a debator, I appreciate all that came to my defense. I appreciated all that saw my truest feelings and understood what was going on in my heart from a women's point of view. Leave it to a "man" to see otherwise!! I knew that they were fustrated with me, and any advise that may have been viewed as extreme was filtered through that same knowledge. Sincerely in closing, gldpjy2


----------

